# Rumford Baking Soda Bottles



## BottleCap

Recently dug up a Rumford 5 Baking Soda Bottle; ie, the number "5" is stamped on the bottom of the bottle. Have seen dozens of identical or very similar bottles on the internet; however, the vast majority of them have no number stamped on the bottom. I did come across a #32, a #7, and reference to a #6. Question is: What is the significance of these numbers? I have found conversations mentioning these numbers, but no discussion about what they mean. Any ideas?


----------



## RIBottleguy

Hi Ron,Unfortunately numbers almost always have no significant meanings.  In some cases there will be a date code for certain glass companies, but only if their trademark is embossed as well.  Nearly all "plain" numbers on the bottom of a bottle indicate a mold number.  For a bottle as common as this one there might have been 50 different molds, so you could find numbers 1-50 if that was the case.  What does this mean to a collector?  Pretty much nothing.  The only time I have seen a number affect the value of a bottle is when superstitious people try to hype up fruit jars with #13 on the base.


----------



## botlguy

I agree with Taylor and add that I believe the jar is from Rumford CHEMICAL company rather than baking soda. Never knew baking soda to come in a glass container. I will admit I could be wrong and await a correction.


----------



## botlguy

I agree with Taylor and add that I believe the jar is from Rumford CHEMICAL company rather than baking soda. Never knew baking soda to come in a glass container. I will admit I could be wrong and await a correction.


----------



## cowseatmaize

I don't know if they packaged baking soda, they made baking powder which is different. They sold other stuff as medicinal and a drink mix but basically the same product although some were in liquid form. One product was called and labelled Yeast Powder and that's my guess for this one.


----------



## Aloysia

A man named Eben Horsford developed a variety "Horsford's Yeast Powder" which was an already-mixed leavening agent, which is different than the product we call "baking soda" today.  In the mid 1860s his product was packaged in bottles, but Horsford was interested in using metal cans for packing.  This meant the mixture had to be more moisture resistant.  So he went that route.  I believe the manufacturing plant was in Rhode Island.
He and another gentleman opened Rumford Chemical Works where the products were manufactured.


----------



## BottleCap

I was of your opinion also, botlguy, that baking soda never came in glass bottle. However, in the same dig right next to this Rumford bottle, I found a another bottle that is almost identical to it in size and shape and it is embossed: "Davis O K Baking Powder". (Also found "Ayer's / Hair Vigor" blue bottle!) If they were bottling baking powder, they might as well have bottled baking soda.Thanks everybody for all of your responses! This is my introduction into the world of old bottles and my first ever post. Found these bottles (and 4 more) while working on the plumbing under a very old house. Got to go back and look for the glass top for that Ayer's bottle.


----------



## BottleCap

.


----------



## RIBottleguy

Your timing was good, I just won this off ebay last week.  Should answer a lot of questions!


----------



## myersdiggers1998

I have never seen these before , pretty cool.


----------



## Level

Very cool!! I live on the Severn River just up from the US Naval Academy. When we get a stiff wind down the river for a few days, we have a beach for a few hours as the water is pushed into the bay and the river level drops.  My husband and I try to search the beach when this happens and Saturday we pulled up about 10 intact bottles and another lot of broken ones. They range in size and age but we found out second Rumford aqua bottle. From what I'm told, they would take baking powder on the boats in these glass bottles with corks to keep the dampness out of the powder. Both of our kids were born in RI so these are the most special finds to us. My research tells me that they're from before the 1920's but I would love to hear anything else you all know about them! Thanks.


----------



## Harry Pristis

I wasn't aware of these yeast bottles, but, it's hard to miss the colorful Rumford bottles.

​


----------



## saratogadriver

So the same Rumford Chemical Works that created the great teal chemical bottles is also the originating company of Rumford's Baking Powder?    Kinda looks that way.   Interesting.

Jim G


----------

